# Weed ID



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Guys any idea what kind of weed this is?


----------



## Sonoran Desert Lawn (Aug 22, 2020)

It looks like annual ryegrass but not 100% sure

Edit: I was think it might be a sedge. After seeing this photo I am convinced it is probably a Nutsedge. It looks different than the nutsedge at my place but the photo looks close


----------



## cunningrr (9 mo ago)

Thank you that was what I thought as well. Will have to wait to spray for at least a month as new yukon seedlings are very fragile


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

I'm thinking yellow nutsedge. Look it from above to see if the leaf pattern is in threes.


----------

